# Shipping boxes from Scotland to Canada



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello just wondered if anyone might know of a company in glasgow area that deal with shipping your personnel items from scotland to canada, since air canada cargo is no longer in glasgow it seems to be a hassle to get stuff shipped from glasgow to heathrow without the price being ridiculous, so wondered if anyone here might know of shipping company that is reasonable to either heathrow for connection to air canada cargo or a company that will ship direct to canada.

thank you for any help you may be able to provide.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Shipper*

Not sure if this helps, we used Pickfords as they covered everything with insurance, were very helpful and everything went very smoothly.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanx for the insight, we actually found someone last night, a site called shiply.com you put your details up for what needs shipping and to where and they bid on it, the prices actually go down when someone else bids to do it for a lower price, quite a good site, cheers.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

just to let you know, we just wanted 5 boxes and a set of golf clubs shipped from scotland glasgow area to heathrow so we could put them on air canada cargo, if we shipped them by bmi air cargo they wanted £754.... ridiculous.... dhl courier was £202, fed ex was £235, and then we found that shiply.com site, we gave the info for what we needed shipped and they started to bid for your business..... we got several bids and as i said they must be able to see whats been bid so the price tends to go down..... we accepted a bid from someone and you wouldn't believe what it will cost us.... hold on to your hats...... in total for pick up at our home and delivivered to air canada cargo at heathrow for an amazing....... £65.....can't beat that price.....so check out that site..... shiply.com if you need stuff moved...... cheers


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

wow,that is a great rate...I amgoing to check them out.


----------

